# Look who came home yesterday!



## Imfowl55 (Dec 24, 2005)

introducing our newest member of the family, NORTH STAR KARMA'S THRILL OF THE CHASE. he's our 8 week old wirehaired pointing griffon.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow a full beard at his age he's handsome....


----------

